# Coming soon from Nexus to GS3 what to expect?



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

So I ordered my Galaxy S3 I think it might be shipped already or will be in an hour or 2 because of time-zones

So at this point I am running Jelly-Bean on Galaxy Nexus , yes I know GS3 comes with 4.0.4 and Touchwiz that is ok , if I was considered to root I read few people saying that there are some data issues ? what is that all about? I can wait no problems until proper versions are released.

Question #2 since GS3 runs ICS will I be able to just install apex/nova launcher from market?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

If you're on VZW, I would not expect as much compared to the Gnex. Simply because VZW are assholes and locked the boot loader. Fortunately people are working hard to get it unlocked though. Now, as for other carriers, seems that development is light except for the international version. Other than that, I wouldn't make the same mistake that I made to get an S3 and selling my Gnex. Gnex has the best development support and will only get better.

Edit: Yes you can run those launchers from the market.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Better battery; signal; screen; guts!

Running AOKP JB now with a custom kernel. See ya Nexus

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Better battery; signal; screen; guts!
> 
> Running AOKP JB now with a custom kernel. See ya Nexus
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I have to agree lol I should have pointed the positives of this phone rather than bash it. Yes, what MistaWolfe has said above is correct and I think we have a chance with unlocking this bootloader. Pssst, check what I found in the S3 thread









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont agree with that post above totally

Granted i ditched verizon and my phone is unlocked. The only major thing that you cant do with a locked bootloader is a custom kernel (even though there are workarounds), and to be honest with you, this phone is smoother and faster with the stock kernel, then the nexus Oc'ed...

The camera (actually both cameras) blows the doors of the GN

The screen is gorgeous on the sgs3...

Battery life isnt majorly better, but it definately is noticibly better!

The home hard button sucked at first but i am used to it....

the s4 does circles around the gns processor...

Yes i know that the development is killer on the gn, but this phone is new so give it time... and my personal opinion is that right out of the box, this phone is a powerhouse and doesnt really need anything to make it better... Stock TW has evolved from the shitty tw that it used to be on the fascinate.... we already have notification toggles , the motion gestures are pretty cool. I cant really even see a huge need for 3849478 different roms..... I am a former gn user and i was really skeptical to lose my aosp for tw, but when i bought the phone and got used to it, i am even having a hard issue even going back to aosp.....

you will love this phone dude


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Better battery; signal; screen; guts!
> 
> Running AOKP JB now with a custom kernel. See ya Nexus
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The reason I am asking if I can download nova/apex because I updated my friends GS2 from AT&T to ICS and I could not find it on the market even though I know it was there , can someone just type in serach nova or apex launcher and show me a screenshot just to confirm? I would rather run apex/nova launcher. Cheers


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

patt3k said:


> The reason I am asking if I can download nova/apex because I updated my friends GS2 from AT&T to ICS and I could not find it on the market even though I know it was there , can someone just type in serach nova or apex launcher and show me a screenshot just to confirm? I would rather run apex/nova launcher. Cheers












BTW i am using apex


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> BTW i am using apex


Thank you for that!


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

welcome, i just came from a GNex also, I was worried about the locked bootloader, but I actually kind like touchwiz, ive tried CM10 and im running an Imo kernel so as others have stated it really doesnt matter if the bootloader is locked lol

expect better battery life, nicer screen, better processor, better camera, less development


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

VZW GSIII development is only being rivaled by International GSIII development at this time, FWIW. Seems the locked BL = non-issue, when you have a great-working kexec workaround, and the most users with the phone (VZW = largest carrier in US)

AT&T GSIII, T-Mo and US Cell are getting their development doors being blown off it. AFAIK there is 1-2 developers doing CM10 for AT&T for GSIII, Verizon has quite a few, even if not official (dhacker, BMc, BeansTown, invisiblek, CVPCS) CM9 (dhacker, BMc) AOKP JB and ICS (BMc) multiple Touchwiz ROMs, and a few different custom kernels, even THOUGH we have a locked bootloader.

The GSIII was *officially* launched on Verizon about a month ago. Think about that. That is goddamn, mother-bleeping amazing, to be honest. For a non-Nexus device, you can't ask for much better. For a LOCKED non-Nexus device, you really can't ask for much better. It seems slow compared to a Nexus, but keep in mind this isn't a Nexus, and compare it to other non-Nexus devices, and it blows the doors off them. Then compare it to LOCKED non-Nexus devices, and its utterly amazing.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

So what is all that about with people losing data on cm10/aokp?

I don't think I will even root until like a month or so or even later


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Rooting will not affect your data one bit. You can root and freeze some things, block ads, and so forth.

Hang tight on CM10 until you're ready. Definitely not a reason to NOT get the phone...


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just got my S3 yesterday, and I'm also coming from a GNex. Like stated, development will likely never be as intense due to the fact that the S3 isn't a Nexus device. As a devout GNex, AOSP based ROM believer, I'm dealing with TW well enough for now. The S3 is more than powerful enough to run whatever launcher and lockscreen replacements that you want, so you've got a lot of capabilities for customizations even stock. I've flashed Synergy and leankernel and am quite happy with the device at this early stage in its development. The unofficial AOKP build is pretty damned close to being 100%ish, which is very encouraging. Good shiznit is on its way.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Rooting will not affect your data one bit. You can root and freeze some things, block ads, and so forth.
> 
> Hang tight on CM10 until you're ready. Definitely not a reason to NOT get the phone...


What I am trying to say I've been reading the gs3 froums here and on XDA many people complained that they had no data or slow running the rooted CM10 roms , of course at this time until tomorrow I am running Team-EOS Jelly Bean on Nexus.


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

patt3k said:


> What I am trying to say I've been reading the gs3 froums here and on XDA many people complained that they had no data or slow running the rooted CM10 roms , of course at this time until tomorrow I am running Team-EOS Jelly Bean on Nexus.


The data for 4G is fine on those roms, it's when you bounce between 3g and 4g, the 3G is kinda bumpy.


----------

